# Black BUDS



## Budzonly (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok so I have a? for you all. I have never in my life seen this or heard of it but after I harvested a plant of UNKNOWN variety it was growing very nice GREEN sticky buds. so I let it dry 3 days like normal then into jars and open a few times a day cure it well after the weekend I went to retrieve the jar thought I would be nice and give my sis a few joints of bud with the shake.
It did look a bit strange but the room was dark so I never gave it a second thought Anyway, my sis calls me and says what is that black stuff on top of the shake? I said or that is just an early harv I thought I would give you a pinch but Black? Yes, she says BLACK. Therefore, I go to my jar and yes, it sure is; black as Wesley Snipes! So I looked, no it is not mold, has a sweet smell strange but sweet, hmmm cut it up, Rollitup, light it up, WOW!!!!!! outer space. So is there a variety of bud that turns black after harvest? Not just the bud but also the leaf as well Or is this just an oddity???


----------



## Kludge (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Bitti (Aug 15, 2008)

maybe lavender from soma...its got some really dark purple, maybe its nothing close but take a look.

Soma Seeds - Lavender


----------



## calicat (Aug 15, 2008)

Budzonly said:


> Ok so I have a? for you all. I have never in my life seen this or heard of it but after I harvested a plant of UNKNOWN variety it was growing very nice GREEN sticky buds. so I let it dry 3 days like normal then into jars and open a few times a day cure it well after the weekend I went to retrieve the jar thought I would be nice and give my sis a few joints of bud with the shake.
> It did look a bit strange but the room was dark so I never gave it a second thought Anyway, my sis calls me and says what is that black stuff on top of the shake? I said or that is just an early harv I thought I would give you a pinch but Black? Yes, she says BLACK. Therefore, I go to my jar and yes, it sure is; black as Wesley Snipes! So I looked, no it is not mold, has a sweet smell strange but sweet, hmmm cut it up, Rollitup, light it up, WOW!!!!!! outer space. So is there a variety of bud that turns black after harvest? Not just the bud but also the leaf as well Or is this just an oddity???


 I have not seen it myself but others have talked about a strain called black indica.


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Aug 16, 2008)

Kludge said:


>




definite.agreed.


----------



## Gutter (Aug 16, 2008)

Aww come one, You gotta show us this man!!


----------



## mjgrower (Aug 16, 2008)

Get your pics out,
get you pics out,
get your pics out for the lads....


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 16, 2008)

dried green, was jarred, then turned black.....

sounds like mold and mildew. if it died green, it dried green. they don't change like chameleons..... o.0


----------



## sUpReMePaRaNoIa (Aug 16, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> dried green, was jarred, then turned black.....
> 
> sounds like mold and mildew. if it died green, it dried green. they don't change like chameleons..... o.0


yup...sounds like mold to me too...3 days of drying?...i would be under the assumption them trees were still pretty wet when you decided to put them into jars...


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 16, 2008)

black dom, black forest, black jack, and black indica, these are black strains, but i dont think they are proper black, .
i think it might of been a dark strain, but it sounds like mould to me.
i have had weed turn blackish and still been able to smo0ke it.
any pics?.


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 16, 2008)

to me it just seems like it turned black,for some reason?.
how did you cure and store it from the start of harvest?.
some times it goes blackish just before it is going to go mouldy.
was it an incia or sativa.

if you put in jars soo early, thats why it went black, and sounds to me you got to it just in time, before it f... up.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 16, 2008)

Sounds moldy to me too. Where they snappy dry when going in the jars? 3 days drying is really not that long.


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 16, 2008)

many people grow nice buds, but then fuck it up when drying.
its a right shame.
i did this with my 1st few grows.

when you have weed you have grown, people dont like to buy it, and end up smoking there undried weed.


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Aug 17, 2008)

Your supposed to leave it hanging in the cupboard for a week or 2 before the jars aren't ya?


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 17, 2008)

It might be resin but without pics we will never know.....are you sure it is not purplish? I am very interested. If it is a real deep color I hope you saved some seeds.


----------



## RaveHead (Aug 17, 2008)

Bud Pics or GTFO..j/k..But pics would have help a ton.

Black indica 






Black Russian Indica


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Aug 17, 2008)

god dang those are some nice herbs


----------



## CaPoNe420 (Aug 17, 2008)

dude he said it was green then dried black so thats not a black strain and not from how he dried it just weird thing that happend


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Aug 17, 2008)

DONT YOU GUYS GET IT? HE PUT HASH ON HIS PLANT ( MISTAKENLY )


----------



## mr thc (Aug 17, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Aww come one, You gotta show us this man!!




HEY!!! EVERYONE! THAT'S THE GUY THAT ATE A SPIDER!!!
Hahahahahahaha....never gets old.


----------



## Gutter (Aug 17, 2008)

mr thc said:


> HEY!!! EVERYONE! THAT'S THE GUY THAT ATE A SPIDER!!!
> Hahahahahahaha....never gets old.


Everytime!!! Didnt eat it, smoked it.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Aug 17, 2008)

u must got some strain of weed from africa they normaly got black weed and no its not just saying it to be racist


----------



## BudsLoyalty (Aug 17, 2008)

lmfao like i said guys , maybe he smoked some bomb hash that made him forgot that he smoked with it.


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 18, 2008)

african strains seem to be darker, but w.out pics we will never know?.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Aug 18, 2008)

yeah i smoked some weed from africa shit look like black cat shit but oh my god talk about fucked up raid also turn weed black


----------



## Budzonly (Aug 20, 2008)

sorry had to use phone camera lol and for all you that think I would not know what mold is  HAHAHAHAHA well after smoken for more than 40 years I think i might have a clue! but than again...
and all the other that was done the same way the same day not black did not grow black DID NOT MOLD! just turned black. just one of those things.

As far as curing/drying time where i live is not like where you are. i live in Hawaii and when it is hot and dry with strong trades yeah 3 days nice and dry other times 3 weeks so go figure. but when the bud is lightly crispy place in the jar put jar in dresser drawer or cubby hole, OPEN LID DAILY for 10 min, close it up. when it is dry enough to roll and smoke when freshly cut, you can leave the lid closed. This is really just at "fresh smoke" stage, and the *Beginning* of the curing phase. it was @ this point i saw that it was black . as far as curing well I have a few jars  hahahah I have one that is from 97 harv of hash bud 5X better than at harv  Happy smoking. 

Oh PS no I did not get any seeds but I have the re-grow just dont know what f^%$ing plant it is 
hahaha eh it's all gonna burn some day smokeem while you got em!!!!


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 20, 2008)

Dude it's like a real deep resin coated kush sativa breed. It smokes really heavy right? It looks like a deep purple but the photos have a dreamy glow to them or maybe that's just insomnia. I guess when it dried it built up the coat of crystals into resin or something. I am sure the host plant will be easy to spot.


----------



## larzpotatoe (Aug 21, 2008)

dude same here!! my plants have black areas on them not all over the plant just on the new leaves then it wears off i never worried about them i knew it wasnt bugs or nothing maybe just the soil or water but im confused you never seen them on the plant before you chopped it huh??


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Aug 21, 2008)

nah what happens is as the cloriphile dobnt know how to spell btw but cloriphil breaks down once u cut it and the plants true colors show so its a black strain i belive
and dont quote me on this im positive but thats what ive read


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 22, 2008)

Budzonly said:


> sorry had to use phone camera lol and for all you that think I would not know what mold is  HAHAHAHAHA well after smoken for more than 40 years I think i might have a clue! but than again...
> and all the other that was done the same way the same day not black did not grow black DID NOT MOLD! just turned black. just one of those things.
> 
> As far as curing/drying time where i live is not like where you are. i live in Hawaii and when it is hot and dry with strong trades yeah 3 days nice and dry other times 3 weeks so go figure. but when the bud is lightly crispy place in the jar put jar in dresser drawer or cubby hole, OPEN LID DAILY for 10 min, close it up. when it is dry enough to roll and smoke when freshly cut, you can leave the lid closed. This is really just at "fresh smoke" stage, and the *Beginning* of the curing phase. it was @ this point i saw that it was black . as far as curing well I have a few jars  hahahah I have one that is from 97 harv of hash bud 5X better than at harv  Happy smoking.
> ...


 
any better pics?.


----------



## ogrelung (Aug 23, 2008)

wish I turned black when I dried out


----------



## smokebytheoz (Aug 23, 2008)

ogrelung said:


> wish I turned black when I dried out


hahahahahaha


----------



## kdox88 (Aug 23, 2008)

ogrelung said:


> wish I turned black when I dried out


...i think you do. i dunno like a mummy.


----------



## johndoe2216751 (Aug 23, 2008)

badass robes in the closet... (sarcastic)


that doesnt look heatlhy...
if you go to the grocery store and see brown beef, do you buy it? nervous about eating it.. 

i would think the same about smoking.. if it looks like cancer, i dont want it.

cool looking though.


----------



## ALX420 (Aug 23, 2008)

black panther is another one. no one here will be able to give you a definitive answer with out smoking it. im just happy to hear that it smokes well.


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 25, 2008)

My black domina is dark green, definately not black.


----------



## crazy-mental (Aug 26, 2008)

i dont think any plants go proper black like white strains dont go proper white.


----------



## pingweed (Aug 26, 2008)

Check my last post




Mr. Bitti said:


> maybe lavender from soma...its got some really dark purple, maybe its nothing close but take a look.
> 
> Soma Seeds - Lavender


----------



## skunka (Aug 27, 2008)

is wesley snipes in the jar, or did daniel son paint it black like he paints the fence (mr miogi)


----------



## ogrelung (Aug 27, 2008)

Got a like bowl-pack size bud in a bag of outdoor purple something (they're calling it purple kush but I'm calling bullshit. Its great stuff, nothing agaisnt it, it just isnt kush-like at all) yesterday that looked almost like that black stuff. The rest looked like weed and some grapes got in a fight but that only shimmered purple around the edges so I'll believe it.


----------



## jimbo88 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have also run across completely black outdoor seedless bud...the ladies that i saw a few days before harvest looked just like the pic of "soma seeds - lavender". Once correctly and thoroughly dried/cured, the nugs were a bit loose ( that's life at 40 deg N ), but well formed, mature & seedless. After more than 3 months in jars, this stuff smells really sweet, not unpleasant, but completely different than any other weed i'd ever encountered before. It also has a "peppery" fragrance. It really did freak me out at first - I thought it was mold even though I knew that was not possible (I can vouch for the drying & curing being done right). I didn't need to smoke any of this unfamiliar strain until very recently, so I finally just smoked some and got really, really fucking ripped. Major indica type effects, I'd guess rather high in CBD/CBN/whatever that chemical is that damn near knocks you out. THC is probably real high, too, becuase I'm a musician and I know my herb - this stuff had me layin down some badass leads on the strat at rehearsal the other day - sweeeeet! Broke up a few grams in the Bubble Box (if you don't have one, buy one or make one now - they rock) and i got a nice pile of keif, alot more than i expected becuase the buds didn't appear to be very "crystally". I didn't bother scoping them before i busted them up, wish i would have to see the color and location of the trichomes. That might help identify the strain, too. Anyway, I pressed the whole pile of keif and heated ever so gently while pressing. The hash this process yeilded was also exceptionally good.
Sound like your stuff? If so, those who know where the seeds came from tell me this is just the strain - couldn't get the name, sorry... 

Anyway, if you're scared to smoke yours I'd be happy to smoke it for you


----------



## theganman (Jan 28, 2009)

since were on black weed my boy grew some ppp and i came out black not fully black like black, dark purple, light pruple, pink, and dark dark green! he gave me some clones!


----------



## obonga420 (Dec 8, 2010)

okay well yesterday i picked up a quarter and sure as shit i have a lil nug that black , smells sweet just like this guy said and wtf?? like can i smoke it or could it be mould ? theres tricombs on it still kinda moist/sticky, should i let it out of the bag and let the bud dry out and go from there plz help  cuz till i have some answers im just gunna leave that one bud and never smoke it


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Dec 8, 2010)

wow that pic was weird, looked spindally and weaksauce to me tho..like there was no density in the buds at all..but what do i know? the weirdest and darkest ganja ive ever smoked was called "G-8"...it was so deep dark purple it looked kinda black.smelled like vomit.but damn yo, supa lifted ya


----------



## John400HPS (Dec 8, 2010)

i agree dalefthandman
i cant believe no one called this guy out earlier so it looks like it has to be me lol
those pictures are taken in shadows and i highly doubt it was by accident. Ive seen better lighting in a closet (pun intended)
and yes they look perfectly normal green without a hint of black to me. Although they appear to be underfed and chopped early resulting in flaky buds with absolutely no density to them. I have seen crap buds like these before and they are better used as shake or butter


----------



## noober doober (Dec 8, 2010)

John400HPS said:


> i agree dalefthandman
> i cant believe no one called this guy out earlier so it looks like it has to be me lol
> those pictures are taken in shadows and i highly doubt it was by accident. Ive seen better lighting in a closet (pun intended)
> and yes they look perfectly normal green without a hint of black to me. Although they appear to be underfed and chopped early resulting in flaky buds with absolutely no density to them. I have seen crap buds like these before and they are better used as shake or butter


The third pic looked like they were actually black.... gotta take some better pics!


----------



## thedude27 (Dec 9, 2010)

Fermentation perhaps.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Dec 14, 2010)

I dont know but that bud looks nasty. Super leafy and looks preemy as hell. I dont even know how something like that would get you high.


----------



## GreenBudSmoker420 (Mar 31, 2012)

I like smoking ---->


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 1, 2012)

Budzonly said:


> sorry had to use phone camera lol and for all you that think I would not know what mold is  HAHAHAHAHA well after smoken for more than 40 years I think i might have a clue! but than again...
> and all the other that was done the same way the same day not black did not grow black DID NOT MOLD! just turned black. just one of those things.
> 
> As far as curing/drying time where i live is not like where you are. i live in Hawaii and when it is hot and dry with strong trades yeah 3 days nice and dry other times 3 weeks so go figure. but when the bud is lightly crispy place in the jar put jar in dresser drawer or cubby hole, OPEN LID DAILY for 10 min, close it up. when it is dry enough to roll and smoke when freshly cut, you can leave the lid closed. This is really just at "fresh smoke" stage, and the *Beginning* of the curing phase. it was @ this point i saw that it was black . as far as curing well I have a few jars  hahahah I have one that is from 97 harv of hash bud 5X better than at harv  Happy smoking.
> ...




why can i see through your buds? LOL


----------



## jonnyquest (Apr 1, 2012)

That buds not black its dark green and It barely deserves to be called bud


----------



## Warlock1369 (Apr 2, 2012)

3 days is fast dry to me. 5 is closer and I'm in a dry area. So changing color after jar? It's mold. But to say for sure we need pics and more info. What is the RH of the jars how long was it in the jars. Where did you have the jars and temps in the room of the jars. Buds don't turn colors after dry they are what they are. Black strains show there color 3 weeks from harvest. Most purples show last 2 weeks.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn it!!! I need to look at dates sometimes. Why did someone bring this 4 year old thread back from the dead?


----------



## withoutAchance (Apr 2, 2012)

Cuz people are always giving moons a hard time about not searching and this probes they searched read and no answers and instead of a new thread kiste bring this old guy back.


----------

